

Postgres for the win - nickb
http://enfranchisedmind.com/blog/2006/11/04/postgres-for-the-win/

======
RobertFischer
Hey, glad you enjoyed the post.

I'd recommend that you poke Brian on that post, though -- he's got an update
that has been sitting in drafts for about three months.

~~ Robert from EnfranchisedMind.

------
brlewis
Who else here is using PostgreSQL, and on what sites?

Mine: <http://ourdoings.com/>

------
bayareaguy
This is not a very recent article. Still, it's good to hear PostgreSQL worked
well for Brian.

